
Ask HN: What are some good places to find junior programming jobs? - pmoriarty
Most of the programming job ads that I see are for senior developers.  But every senior programmer started as a junior programmer, so junior programming jobs must be out there.  What are some good places to find them?
======
quaquaqua1
The hidden secret is that you should just apply everywhere and let the hiring
manager sort it out.

The serious ones can spend the 8 seconds that is required to decide if your
resume is tolerable enough for them :)

